# Would/did you eat your placenta?



## bravofrenchie (Oct 15, 2004)

Would/did you eat your placenta? Why/why not? After reading this older thread:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...acenta+recipes
I was interested at my own feelings. My initial kick-reaction was "gross!" But after reading some posts, and thinking about it, the idea intrigued me. Other animals do it. It *may* prevent PPD and bleeding, and help your milk come in. (Does anyone know of any studies about this? Somehow, I doubt that any exist.)  The biggest thing that I would have to get over is it's resemblance to raw/organ meats. (Neither of which I can tolerate.) If I think of it in my mind as medicine, and swallow small pieces whole or mabye in capsules, I think I would try it.
But OMG, don't tell my DH that I'm thinking about this. He FREAKED at the thought of cloth diapering, and washing poopy diapers in the same washing machine that his clothes are washed in. He has a very weak stomach, and anything even *resembling* poop/blood/vomit/mold will just make him ralph. Even telling him that breastfed baby poop isn't gross or smelly wouldn't sway him. "It's still POOP!"


----------



## Kerry (Aug 1, 2004)

I have always wanted to but want/need the support of someone IRL and haven't yet found it. I think it is a great idea though.


----------



## LadyWulf (Aug 11, 2004)

I want to and plan to with this baby. I have my DHs support as well as my midwife...eventhough she has never heard of it she is fine with it. I had terrible PPD with both of my births that only ended when the next pregnany began. I don't want meds as they have not worked for me before and i am willing to try about anything to keep this from happening again.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Not in this lifetime!!


----------



## Moss's Mommy (Mar 28, 2002)

I'm fine with buring it... or something like that. But it just reminds me of cannibalism


----------



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

My intial reaction was "gross." But I've thought about it more, read the thread linked above, googled it for more information. I'll probably keep some in the fridge in little pieces to eat as I feel I need. But as we're not even ttc yet, I have plenty of time to figure out how I'll eat it and in what form.

I also grew up on a farm and watching the cows birth their calves every spring is my inspiration in labor. They can do it and their babies have 4 sharp pointy hooves, what's 10 cm's? Also - we never had any issues w/the cows who ate the afterbirth, but would have milk and bonding issues w/those that didn't.


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

Sure, I would if it was cooked right and fed to me without me knowing it. :LOL


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

No way- I can hardly even eat chicken. Don't tell me it tastes like chicken!


----------



## KellyB (Jun 15, 2006)

Yk, I was thinking about it, and I really think Andrea Yates wouldn't have done what she did if she'd eaten her placentas...I really don't...
Anyway, if I had a midwife to prepare it, I probably would, as long as I couldn't taste it...


----------



## Beth-TX (Jun 11, 2002)

I would have had it been necessary. I had some major bleeding (I lost a little over a quart of blood--4 times the normal amount) with dd2 and if it had been a choice between eating the placenta and a stay in the hospital, I would have eaten it in a moment.

It's my understanding that you don't have to eat much to reap the benefits--just a small amount blended up into a smoothie or something could do the trick.

peace, Beth


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

Uhh, that's not my thing! I want to throw up just thinking about it. LOL


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

Placenta smoothie...thats a good one! Sneak a couple kale leaves in there with some berries and fruit and you have a real post delievery treat! BTW I'd rather eat my placenta than have to go on meds or lose tons of blood. I think I'd be nice if someone else prepared it.


----------



## cyrusmama (Oct 17, 2004)

I didn't but thought about it. Kinda cool side note: I had ds in a hospital birthing center and they did ask if I wanted it.


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

I voted "Yes".. Because where as I HAVEN'T- I can think of situations where I MIGHT..

Warm Squishy Feelings..

DYan


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I haven't eaten my placenta, but I would. I thought that I wouldn't with this past baby. I had planned a home birth, and was going to bury the placenta. However, I transferred to the hospital, and could have taken the placenta home with me, but just had them dispose of it. Now I wish I hadn't. Anyways, I think I want to eat it next time. My friend had a great stew recipe for her placenta. I think I could handle it in a stew better than just in a chunk on my plate.


----------



## theelfqueen (Dec 4, 2002)

Nope -- just too far outside my comfort zone.

Exception = if I was hemorraging and thought it would help.


----------



## Mom2baldie (Oct 29, 2002)

I voted _yes, I did_.

After my last DD was born in September I did eat some of it because during my pregnancy I had read that doing so could help prevent ppd. I think I would do anything if it meant not feeling like I did after the birth of my 2nd child.

Anyways, it worked and I will do it again if I have another baby!


----------



## NiksMom (Nov 26, 2001)

My sister will be taking it and making placenta essence with it (I read about it here on Mothering). I was actually hoping she would make it into pills for me, but she feels more comfortable making the essence.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

I ate a piece yesterday morning right after my son was born! I was worried about bleeding too much, as I did with my first birth. The placenta came out about 3 minutes after he did. Shortly after that I started feeling cold and shaky, and I couldn't think what I had planned to do in case of hemmorhage. DP suggested eating a piece, so it fell to him to cut me some. He said "Oh, I must _really_ love you! :LOL I closed my eyes and he put it under my tongue. Eventually I swallowed it. It really didn't taste bad at all- it tasted like my baby smells.









I don't know whether I would have bled too much without it, but I'm not and I feel really great now, so I'd do it again.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I might do it, I maight have a lotus birth, I might plant it. But I voted yes because I am not at all opposed to it.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

yup. I didn't suffer from the terrible "baby blues"







(that's an understatement) and my milk came in much sooner than after my first was born. I also didn't have any of those other hormone-related problems like dry skin, hair loss, etc etc etc.


----------



## Keetsmama (Nov 5, 2002)

Hmm, I sort of want to, but I just don't know if I could get past the gross-out factor. Hmmmmmm...

I am a bit afraid of having PPD, and what if I don't save it? I don't want to take drugs that can get into my breast milk. Not sure if dp could stand having it in the freezer though...

and the idea of it in smoothies grosses me out. Not sure about anything else.


----------



## CortLong (Jun 4, 2003)

I might do it if having a homebirth and if I had IRL support. But alas, I have neither this time....


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

yup, I did when my son was born 2 weeks ago.

I feel great, my PP bleeding stopped at day 5, and my hormones have been level. I would do it again in a heartbeat.

Amy


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

When I first started learning about homebirth, I read some people buried the placenta. I thought, 'okaaaay." Then the eating of it? I told my husband this..."ew hunny, these people are crazy to eat it!" (insert slap..mainstream thinker







)Then i learned the benefits of eating it, like the pp said, hormones, breastmilk, etc. I just tucked that bit of info away for a later time I guess...
Fast forward to today...
After Syd was born, I was hemmoraging, and ate a piece. Why?
What did I have to lose? Besides, I just gave birth, I think my ability to overcome my own inhibitions has strengthened to say the least!
I might have thought that desparate times call for desparate measures. My desparation was to avoid medical intervention at all costs.
just my 25 cents. :LOL
It worked.
I'd do it again.


----------



## lacysmommy (Nov 10, 2004)

I voted no, but I still have the placenta in my freezer in case I change my mind


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I've never needed to, but if I was hemorrhaging you sure bet I would!


----------



## sprinkle pocket (Apr 12, 2003)

i've been at births where the mamas did and i've totally wanted to when i birth, but being vegetarian, the whole "meat thing" is gross to me--i hear it tastes like liver. they often stir-fried it with veggies and soy/ginger/sesame sauce. that said, i still plan on eating at least part of it. i just don't think i could eat it cooked like a dead animal. also i would think it would lose some of it's value cooked. either i'll eat it fresh and by itself or i read a great recipe for a smoothie--a piece of placenta with oj, strawberries and banana. she said that with the amount she used, she couldn't taste and then the woman froze some in paper cups to eat over the following days. if we have a freezer, or even fridge that works when i birth, i'll definitely do the cup thing. otherwise, i'll send dh to buy ice and keep it in a cooler and whir it up each day with fruit that doesn't need to be in a fridge. i think it's a very valuable option.


----------



## love2all (Dec 13, 2003)

I am not oppssed to it- but i voted no because it wasn't for me
i have many many friends who did...


----------



## flyjawn (Nov 13, 2004)

not a chance!


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I've always thought that dehydrating it and using it for PPD or PMS would be nice, but it's an organ like the liver....one that processes out toxins. I just cannot imagine eating a liver because of the content of crap that must be in it, and the same goes for placenta.

I just couldn't.


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

I would not eat my placenta. The thought of it makes me want to retch.

I have no problem with someone else eating their own, but I just couldn't do it.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Well, now that I've read this thread and the one it links to I've seen some articles SPECULATING that the placenta might be good for you, but is there any actual data?

Would there be any trace of the female hormones left after our stomach acid finishes processing it all?

If we could absorb female hormones properly just by ingesting them, why isn't there an oral estrogen pill? (maybe there is and I'm not aware of it)

I will be openminded if there's some actual data, but just the fact that mammals usually eat the placenta doesn't convince me of it.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristiMetz*
If we could absorb female hormones properly just by ingesting them, why isn't there an oral estrogen pill? (maybe there is and I'm not aware of it)

oral contraceptives contain estrogen.

all I know is my own personal experience, and I am convinced that eating my placenta helped me in many many ways. If I were ever to have another baby, you can bet your life I'd eat the placenta again. If that first bite hadn't seemed to help so much, I'd never have eaten the whole thing. But it did, and I did, and I'm glad I did it, too.


----------



## sprinkle pocket (Apr 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristiMetz*
Well, now that I've read this thread and the one it links to I've seen some articles SPECULATING that the placenta might be good for you, but is there any actual data?

Would there be any trace of the female hormones left after our stomach acid finishes processing it all?

If we could absorb female hormones properly just by ingesting them, why isn't there an oral estrogen pill? (maybe there is and I'm not aware of it)

I will be openminded if there's some actual data, but just the fact that mammals usually eat the placenta doesn't convince me of it.

i'm sorry, but by this logic, shouldn't we just be able to eat chemically synthesized vitamins and avoid the need of good food? human-made goods can *never* harness the wisdom and scope of nature. good luck finding "data", as data tends to be funded by corporations that can benefit from their findings. for the same reason you won't find science backing up locally-grown organic food, or propolis or herbs (can't be patented and profited from), you'll probably not find the kind of data that you'd believe.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sprinkle pocket*
i'm sorry, but by this logic, shouldn't we just be able to eat chemically synthesized vitamins and avoid the need of good food? human-made goods can *never* harness the wisdom and scope of nature. good luck finding "data", as data tends to be funded by corporations that can benefit from their findings. for the same reason you won't find science backing up locally-grown organic food, or propolis or herbs (can't be patented and profited from), you'll probably not find the kind of data that you'd believe.

I'm not sure what you mean by your first comment. When asking about an estrogen pill, I was trying to determine if estrogen can effectively be absorbed orally, not offering an alternative.

As far as "data" goes, of course studies are going to be funded mainly by those who serve to benefit from them. But, if I don't base my opinion on subjective data, then what's left? Just subjective anecdotes, which don't give us any real information. Someone can tell me that they didn't suffer from PPD when they ate their placenta, but obviously that provies nothing.

I'm not just going to go around taking someone's word for it because that is fallible. A well-constructed study is what separates anecdotes from subjective data - and subjective data is so subject to cultural bias and personal opinions, a lot of it doesn't do me any good.

Let me give you an example. Insurance companies typically charge women drivers less because they get in less accidents. They do this because they've reviewed statistics in this area and drawn a conclusion based on the facts. Whereas I have a coworker (male of course) who believes women are terrible drivers. He's drawn this conclusion because of his personal issues, and the situations he looks at are so subject to this filter that he believes that his observations support that data.

One is an example of reviewing actual data, the other is an example of simply basing conclusions on personal preferences.

I don't know what basis most other people use for making their decisions, and quite frankly, I don't care. I have a strong personal preference for cold hard data (and it can be quite hard to find that, even in scientific studies, I admit) versus personal experiences.

That's why I was asking, and I don't think there's anything wrong with my asking it.

If I posted that dipping your feet in urine was great for them, would you take my word for it because my feet were in great shape, or would you want to know more?


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stafl*
all I know is my own personal experience, and I am convinced that eating my placenta helped me in many many ways. If I were ever to have another baby, you can bet your life I'd eat the placenta again. If that first bite hadn't seemed to help so much, I'd never have eaten the whole thing. But it did, and I did, and I'm glad I did it, too.

So how much did you consume? how did you prepare it?

I am really interested in this. I've read the threads I could find here on mothering, but it's been a little while, and the info isn't fresh in my mind anymore. My hormones really went for a roller coaster ride after the birth of my fist child. If eating my placenta will help, I am open to that.

I don't eat much meat or any animal organs so I'm trying to figure out how to go about this. I am allergic to citrus so the OJ smoothie idea is out...


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

I voted yes and other since my placenta was dried and encapsulated. I take a few pills when I need them (to treat depression). If we hadn't encapsulated it we were going to make lasagna


----------



## mamadawg (Jun 23, 2004)

For some reason, I have a bit of an obsession with this topic. It's just fascinating to me.

Honestly, I don't know if I could. After seeing my own placenta, it kinda grosses me out. But I had a very medical birth (a semi-emergency c-section) and only got to see my placenta after it was boxed up by the doctors. In a different environment, maybe. I'm so interested in people that have eaten it, though. I love talking to women who have & hear what it's like.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I saw a show where they made it into pate. I would totally do that! I love pate!


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkprincessmama*
So how much did you consume? how did you prepare it?

I ate all but the cord and membranes. I ate it raw because I had read that the heat from cooking or drying it reduces some of the beneficial properties. And also because I heard that it really smells bad when you cook it - I have a major aversion to food that smells bad, can't eat cabbage or anything that stinks, it makes me gag. The first bite, when it was still body temperature was much easier to eat than after it had been refrigerated, so that's my recommendation. Just have someone tear a chunk off right after it's delivered and eat it without thinking about it, while you are still "high" from giving birth. It's not like meat at all. Really, it's more like a thick pudding.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

I don't think I ould eat the placenta although I appreciate, respect, and am drawn to the idea. My friend buried hers and planted a tree over top to celebrate her son's birth. I think that is beautiful. I didn't care about mine at all after my babes were born. All I could think of was the baby. That's one regret I have, I just let it get whisked away.


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

I couldn't eat it. I couldn't. The thought alone makes me want to throw up. I'm very finicky about meat in the first place.

What I will be doing is tincturing and encapsulating it.

To each their own!


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

I could eat it if I didn't have the chew it, cut into small enough pieces to swallow whole.


----------



## lorijds (Jun 6, 2002)

I'm with Pam. Nope.

I don't care if others do it. We always offer it to our clients. We've had people take it home to eat, to plant, and to use for fish bait. Their placenta, they can do whatever they want with it.

I personally would not eat my placenta. I don't eat organ meat, or much of any meat. That's just me, though.

Lori


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

I would not eat my placenta. The thought of it makes me want to retch








I can't believe this thread! Im thoughrouly shocked! I thought they only did this in other countries!









Melissa who is hiding now........







:


----------



## Moss's Mommy (Mar 28, 2002)

Are you a doula?????? The reason I ask is bc this is a pretty common practice here in the US... at least with the type of people who use the services of a midwife... that's what I understand..... I don't get it that you are so shocked.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

I haven't, but I have read lots about it and am planning to for this birth. Most mammals do after giving birth and I'm pretty sure there is a reason for this.


----------



## ShelleyMom2in2 (Aug 2, 2004)

Eek no!! Before I found out the DNA in it was that of thr baby and not the mother I was into it. Now I know and I could not eat my babies DNA. Just cant do it.


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

I absolutely would if it were out of necessity. I've been watching "Lost" and thinking that if the pregnant woman hemorrhages after her birth, I hope someone knows to feed her some of the placenta.







Barring that, I don't feel a need personally.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I voted no. I'm a vegetarian. :LOL


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

I never have, however I absolutely would in the event that I had a bleed.. ANYTHING to avoid a dangerous hospital!! :LOL I plan to tincture it this time around dd's is still sitting in my freezer waiting for a proper burial.


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lorijds*

I don't care if others do it. We always offer it to our clients. We've had people take it home to eat, to plant, and to use for fish bait. Their placenta, they can do whatever they want with it.

Lori

:LOL Ah the beauty of our culture! I don't eat meat or go fishing, but that is original. I would love to hear the conversation on that fishing trip!

I wouldn't and I'm pretty sure DH would divorce me, but I have no problem with others doing whatever makes them feel like they are doing the best for themselves and their children.


----------



## Viriditas (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm pregnant with my first and I plan to eat the placenta. And I'm a vegetarian! Imagine that! I'm kind of surprised that more people here aren't open to this. I've heard so many stories of it helping with all kinds of issues. I will only eat plain chunks of it if it's an emergency (like I'm bleeding profusely). I think I will have dh make me a smoothie, then dehydrate (in a good dehydrator that doesn't go above 110 and kill all the good stuff) and encapsulate the rest.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

I think that I would be open to doing it. After dd's birth I asked to look at it. I don't know what they did with it afterwards. I wish that I had had them save it for me. I wanted to examine it, but I was busy bonding with my baby. I mentioned eating the placenta to my dh and he looked ill at the prospect.


----------



## LeeshaLynn (May 4, 2005)

It's just not for me. I don't have the stomach for it.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SugarAndSun*
:LOL Ah the beauty of our culture! I don't eat meat or go fishing, but that is original. I would love to hear the conversation on that fishing trip!

I wouldn't and I'm pretty sure DH would divorce me, but I have no problem with others doing whatever makes them feel like they are doing the best for themselves and their children.

Why would he divorce you?


----------



## WinterBaby (Oct 24, 2002)

I thought about eating some, but when I saw it, it just looked too much like liver to me, and wow, do I hate liver, lol. I asked dh if with the next child he'd blend me a placenta smoothie, and he looked at me a bit aghast, so maybe not next time either, unless someone volunteers to cut it up and do something with it


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

Yes, I definitely plan to eat some raw right away. I'm also going to make dh have some, and will offer a bit to the







: as well. Then, I'll cook it and encapsulate the rest. There are so many benefits...like PPD is hugely reduced, among other things.


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

If I needed to I'd do it in a heart beat!


----------



## darkstar (Sep 8, 2003)

Well, being a vegetarian, I am not sure if I would. But if I was bleeding really bad I might take a bite. Still would have to think about it. Seems kind of gross








darkstar


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

Not no way, Not no how... I got sick watching my dog have puppies and licking the membrane off of them. I think its a good thing I'm adopting. :LOL


----------



## lunadoula (Jan 2, 2005)

I have a friend who didn't eat hers - but she gave it to a bunch of crusty punks and they made broccoli stir fry with it! :LOL They said it tasted a bit like it had fingernails in it, b/c of the calcification.

I voted no. Eating placenta just isn't my bag, and as a doula I've seen plenty. I would, however, want to not just throw it away. I'd probably do the "bury it under a tree" route.


----------



## WinterBaby (Oct 24, 2002)

That should be a whole 'nother thread.. "Could you persuade other people to eat your placenta?"








:


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah, the thought of it makes me dry heave...so probably not.

Now, in theory, I can definately see the benefits, and in the thought process of birth being so natural and beautiful etc...I do think it is perfectly fine!

However, that having been said, whether it is societal (probably) or just the thought of actually EATING a part of my self, my own body, that is like, bloody etc... it completely grosses me out....

I hope that doesn't get any flames







: it just does...

I could probably do the pill form thing...or maybe...*maybe*....freezing it in tiny pieces and like, choking down tiny pieces like pills or something...but I could not see the whole tomato juice smoothie thing...omg, I have to stop now, I am swallowing very hard and starting to sweat...

Again, though, in theory I think it is wonderful...and more power to people who can/have/or will do it...


----------



## xmasbaby7 (May 6, 2005)

I travelled in Mexico recently and met an amazing midwife.

I had never heard of eating the placenta until she boasted that she had the best placenta recipe.

She said steam in with garlic, onions, and peppers for while and then quickly pan fry it on both sides.

She cliams it tastes like filet mignon. I listened trying not to appear shocked, and then started asking around if anyone had ever heard of it.

Those I polled who tried it siad it was a positive experience, but that they only tasted it.


----------



## RadiantMama (Sep 9, 2004)

We dried it and made it into tablets...it was great for PPD and was healthy (so I was told)...when my sis was cooking it, I WANTED to eat it it smelled so good!


----------



## ejones (May 23, 2005)

SICK!


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ms.Doula*
I would not eat my placenta. The thought of it makes me want to retch








I can't believe this thread! Im thoughrouly shocked! I thought they only did this in other countries!









Melissa who is hiding now........







:

I'm really surprised that a doula would not have heard of the practice of eating the placenta. Or maybe it's just a screenname ?? It surprises me because I assumed it was a pretty well-known thing. Perhaps it's just in my area? I don't know.
I think that there could possibly be more respect shown to what, for many, is a very special rite. It is a beautiful thing when women are not "grossed out" by the miraculous achievements of our bodies. Many women see consuming the placenta as a way to bring the process of birth full circle. This is just one of the many pruported benefits. It would be benificial to everyone, I believe, to become informed about a topic before slamdunking an opinion.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ejones*
SICK!









in my opinion, suffering post partum depression is SICK!







- sick in the head when there is something you can do, besides taking dangerous pills the doctor prescribes, that might help. In my opinion, waiting six days for my milk to come in, watching my baby get thinner and thinner, was SICK!







And I did everything within my power when my second DD was born not to have that happen again. Read the thread before you reply with such a closed-minded, hurtful remark.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ejones*
SICK!









Even if it is not for you, why insult everyone who does this? Open your mind. I used to think it was cool if you could do it, but didn't think I personally could, but now I plan to.


----------



## MidnightCafe (Oct 27, 2003)

I voted "other." I did not eat my placenta, but I would if I was bleeding...or maybe I would have if I knew then what I know now about how it can help with PP depression. I didn't have anything that would be labeled PP depression, but I wonder if it might have given me a little boost.

That said...I teach childbirth classes & will be teaching about placenta-eating this time. I didn't bring it up in my previous classes, but I recently had a student who has struggled with depression prior to pregnancy & who was really concerned about PP depression. I did a bunch of research & planned to talk with her about the benefits of eating the placenta. She had her baby early & I wasn't able to talk with her about it. I called her last week to see how she's doing & found out that he MIL had helped her dry the placenta, grind it & make it into capsules!! BTW, she had a hospital birth (unplanned)...and she still managed to take the placenta home! She said they tried stir-frying it first, but she thought it smelled bad. So, they dried & ground up the rest. She is currently 5 months post-partum, still taking the capsules, and NOT depressed!!


----------



## mamamelia (Apr 14, 2005)

i didn't vote, because i don't know what i'd do. eating the placenta raw or cooked sounds fine in theory, but i fear that all will be thrown out of the window once i actually see it, bloody and all.








i didn't see dd's placenta (hospital birth and dd was emergency suctioned out), and i regret that. i was planning on taking it home and burying it, but with all the commotion and bad tearing/bleeding immediately following delivery, all i could think of was "i'm glad my baby is ok!"

hmm... now that i think about it...

i guess i _could_ do the placenta pills (anyone have a recipe that i can store for future reference?). that doesn't sound too bad. but a placenta smoothie would just make me puke.

i suffered from ppd, milk took 6 days to come in and i bled for 2 weeks. if having a few placenta pills daily will help deter ppd, and bring my milk in quicker next time round, then bloody hell, count me in! i watched dd get thinner by the minute because my milk was so slow to come in, and that was really painful.









the placenta is extremely high in zinc and zinc is needed for over 200 functions in the body.. so i'm not surprised that many of you felt great after eating some.


----------



## NoraB (Dec 10, 2002)

At this point, I just can't get past my culturally ingrained "ick" factor. I certainly recognize the benefits and respect anyone who would consume the placenta...but I don't think I could bring myself to eat it. I can't eat any other animal organ meats either...just can't stand the thought.

I do seem to get crunchier as the years go by, so I might get to the point where I say, "Fire up the barbeque, honey...we're having placenta tonight!" :LOL

Drying it and making it into casules sounds like a pretty good idea. Anybody got any "recipes" for that?


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoraB*
Drying it and making it into casules sounds like a pretty good idea. Anybody got any "recipes" for that?

http://www.geocities.com/virtualbirth/placenta.html


----------



## stellarblue (Mar 23, 2005)

...


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

I didn't for my dd's birth, but I plan on it for the next one. From what I've been told you only eat a tiny little tiny amount. Like the tip of your thumb amount. That's not that much. And it's not like you wouldn't wash it off, you know? You could also just swallow it whole cause it's such a small amount.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Yup....I would now as a result of what I have learned here at MDC!

Had you asked me a year ago I would have uke

Now I think it is a fantastic idea!


----------



## WinterBaby (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ejones*
SICK!










Oh, with reaction like this and Ms.Doula's, I'm gonna have to eat at least a bite of the next one just to say I did.


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

I was planning to, but had an unplanned section after a planned homebirth ended up in a transfer. One of the reasons for the section was an infected placenta, so I couldn't eat it...it went to pathology instead.







I felt so sad about that.

If I'm ever pregnant again, I'll do it.

OH! I had planned to cut it into very small chunks, freeze them, and swallow them like pills. No chewing, no tasting it, and you can take as needed for months.


----------



## Mylie (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh no no no no....Oh noo... :LOL

But I do have to say this...If it came down to an emergency involving me or my newborn child I would eat the whole darn thing.....A mother's love will pretty much get you to anything for your child...

Love Mylie xx


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I did! I had it capsulized though. I suffered severe ppd with my last two babies, not at all with Vi.







debi


----------



## kiahnsmum (Oct 22, 2004)

I havent read all of this thread but are we talking eating it raw or cooking it, and would you eat the whole thing (mine were so big) it would take me more than one sitting to devour the whole thing!


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiahnsmum*
I havent read all of this thread but are we talking eating it raw or cooking it, and would you eat the whole thing (mine were so big) it would take me more than one sitting to devour the whole thing!

I ate mine raw, the whole thing. I took bites every now and then, whenever I thought about it or whenever I started getting weepy, for about a week.


----------



## kiahnsmum (Oct 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stafl*
I ate mine raw, the whole thing. I took bites every now and then, whenever I thought about it or whenever I started getting weepy, for about a week.

Did you just store it in the fridge? My midwife said to me about eating mine after dd was born but i honestly thought she was joking







:


----------



## altarflame (Aug 21, 2004)

I admire anyone who does. I don't know that I would or could, though I think I could do a small piece to stop excessive bleeding that was already a problem...


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

I didn't eat my placenta with ds, but I'm seriously considering eating at least a little bit with my next dc! I don't find the idea of it gross at all, but when it comes down to it, doing it myself I might find..less than appealing. I think it would be a good idea though, because I had some ppd and bled for 4 wks, so anything less than that would be nice.


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

I would not eat my placenta, the thought grosses me out. But I think the whole theory behind eating your placenta is interesting. My sister ate some of her dd's placenta.


----------



## jessikate (Jul 19, 2002)

I didn't with either birth. I'm sure I would've if there had been a reason (hemmorrhage, for example), but the idea icks me out.


----------



## mmaramba (May 17, 2005)

I put "yes." While the idea doesn't thrill me-- it doesn't gross me out... well, not totally.

I know it can be useful in a number of ways, and *might* (although I don't see a lot of controlled evidence for this) help with PPD-- and I have struggled with depression throughout my life, so I'd be willing to try it.

I must say that capsules of dried placenta or an infused liquor sound much more appealing to me than raw or cooked placenta.

Hard to explain why, since bodily functions, etc. don't gross me out in the least-- and I love organ meat! :LOL

It's purely psychological... And that still doesn't make much sense to me, 'cause that *kind* of thing doesn't usually bother me!

Maybe if it were small pieces each time... But the idea of serving up a big ol' slab of placenta ....







:

I dunno...

The capsules thing seems like the perfect solution, but I heard it was less effective. Frankly, I'll chew on a big ol' hunk of raw placenta if it keeps me from developing PPD... Even if it cuts down on it by 25%!

Jeez, this whole topic... :LOL Plenty of people are going to think I'm







when I have a homebirth, but eating the placenta?









They're going to think I'm





















!


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

Um, NO. But I respect any of you who do!

Jen


----------



## Joyce in the mts. (Jan 12, 2003)

Past baby-having here, but I can't believe I have not already responded to this thread!

I have consumed a small portion of my daughter's placenta when she was born over 22 years ago. I had lost a tad more blood than my midwife was completely comfy with, so she took a small piece- maybe 2"x2" or so- and blended it up with a V-8; just to make sure.

Now others may nay-say or have their opinions, professional and otherwise, and they are welcome to disagree. I am simply relating my experience, not to be contrary or to be disagreeable, but simply to share.

I saw my daughter's placenta and it was really movingly and awesomely quite beautiful. On the side with the cord, you see the Tree of Life...it's quite moving to see how certain patterns repeat in Nature. This "tree" motif is also present in the structure of our breasts, many branches culminating in the "trunk" at our nipples.

Quite high art on this planet, if you ask me. Makes me trust in Birth and other natural processes even more when I see all the ways the Face of the Mother are reflected everywhere, within me, and out in the world.

Joyce in the mts.


----------



## Parthenia (Dec 12, 2001)

I'm very inspiried by this thread. Mine's been sitting in my freezer for the past 4 months. Is it too late to do something with it besides bury it. Would I benefit from it after this long?


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

I havent but I Would. That is why I voted 'yes'. I would eat it if I was losing too much blood or if I needed it for ppd (dried and in capsules). I burried mine.


----------



## earcher (May 27, 2005)

I was so excited to see this thread. i have thought about it and yeah I would! I'm wondering what it is like. I'm of Polish decent (along with 6 other nationalities) but we make a chicken gizzards and hearts dish with pasta that I LOVE and I wonder how to prepare it if I wanted to try it. Does anyone know??/ Is it more like gizzard, heart, liver, muscle tissue???? I'm guessing it is like some kind of organ meat. Anyway, I had a great homebirth and froze the placenta. I plan on burying it when we plant a tree for DD. But have been tempted to cut off a chunk when we go to plant







HAHA DH thinks I'm nuts.

My sister freaked when she found out it was in my freezer. Dh joked with her - it was no shock to him I once froze a bat that I found in our hallway (of all places) just to proove to him that it existed.









of course she freaked when the umbilical stump popped off as I opened her diaper.


----------



## kiahnsmum (Oct 22, 2004)

http://www.geocities.com/virtualbirth/placenta.html


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm just going by how much mine changed after refrigerating it, I would probably not eat it after it had been frozen. I might dry it or blend it up in some vodka, but I wouldn't cook it or eat it raw.


----------



## yaM yaM (Nov 9, 2003)

I did, in fact, eat my placenta both times.

This is my philosophy:
Animals eat their placentas. The placenta has lots of nutrients and minerals in ratios that are perfectly suited to the needs of the just-given-birth mama. My midwife cooked it up in a stew for me; she had lots of experience. It really helped me feel strong and healthy and heal quickly.

I am a vegetarian, and have been since 1991. I gave birth to my first child in 1995. I had to come to terms with the whole 'to eat or not to eat the placenta' debate before giving birth the first time. I decided that, while it's tangible nature is like flesh, it's energetic nature is fruit-like in that it descends naturally when ripe







. It did not have to die for me to eat it.

I know it freaks some folks out to hear about this. I've hardly told anyone except my hard-core nature mama friends IRL, so thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## susannella (Dec 1, 2004)

When I gave birth to my dd, the midwife said my placenta looked terrible, and even had a few people try to manually remove bits, only minutes after giving birth. Perhaps there was a good reason for this, but I'm having a homebirth next time for certain! I did not suffer ppd, but did bleed for 6 weeks. It took 4-5 days for my milk.

I will definitely eat some raw placenta after birthing next time. I look forward to finding the perfect placenta bowl to catch it in, and upsetting the inlaws when I serve pasta- in red sauce- afterward!

Thanks, mamas, for the discussion!


----------



## Hemiola (Aug 29, 2004)

Wow. I never thought about this. The post about eating the whole thing and it being like thick pudding really made me want to uke but I am open to making the capsules. I'll have to do some more research. Thanks for bringing this to my attention. I think I'm still just kind of in shock









Getting crunchier every day,

Laura


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

I just couldn't do it- reminded me too much of liver







(which I hate with a passion) so I'm going to plant it with a tree in honor of my son's birth


----------



## Zipporah (Feb 22, 2005)

I am interested in this, but i had to vote no because, as pp have said, it is a filtering organ like the liver and could be full of all kinds of nasty toxins and heavy metals etc. Maybe there would be some benefit, but it seems there would also be risks... and i wouldn't do it just b/c other animals do. After all, they eat their own vomit too. :LOL


----------



## natlaiesmom (Jun 2, 2005)

My daughter was born in December at home. Right after the birth I couldn't pee and was bleeding excessively and my midwife cut up several peices for me to eat every hour. I did and the bleeding stopped. It isn't as gross as it sounds. It is actually mostly tasteless and not chewey at all. I don't reccomend it as a snack but it was much better than a shot of pitocin and a catheter!

Don't knock it 'til you try it!!!







:


----------



## jendol10 (Aug 10, 2005)

I really wouldn't want to use mine.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jendol10*
I really want to use mine in someway after I give birth. Does anyone think I could put it in my bong and smoke it to eliminate PPD and heavy bleeding? DH thought it might work, any thoughts?

Are you serious?


----------



## starbarrett (Jun 16, 2004)

I guess if I had a history of severe PPD, I might consider it. But as I don't, no way jose!


----------



## WinterBaby (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jendol10*
I really want to use mine in someway after I give birth. Does anyone think I could put it in my bong and smoke it to eliminate PPD and heavy bleeding? DH thought it might work, any thoughts?


















(Isn't "can I put it in my bong and smoke it" sort of a "what would jesus do" style question for a whole different set of folks?









oh, and... welcome


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jendol10*
I really want to use mine in someway after I give birth. Does anyone think I could put it in my bong and smoke it to eliminate PPD and heavy bleeding? DH thought it might work, any thoughts?

My thought. No it won't work. But if you smoke what is _meant_ to go in your bong, you _may_ get some results.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajama*
My thought. No it won't work. But if you smoke what is _meant_ to go in your bong, you _may_ get some results.

It doesn't stem the bleeding but it DOES Stop the afterpains for a bit

dont....ask....how I know....







:


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jendol10*
I really want to use mine in someway after I give birth. Does anyone think I could put it in my bong and smoke it to eliminate PPD and heavy bleeding? DH thought it might work, any thoughts?

Well, if the heat from cooking or drying it eliminates some of the beneficial properties, I'm sure burning it would be useless. Not to mention the STINK!


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

stafl: I've smelled some awful stinky green being burnt. but I do think dried placenta being smoked up would reek more.

oh yeah, the stinkyer the herb the more punch it has IME...







: But don't ask how I know


----------



## mtnsunshinemama (Sep 21, 2004)

I voted yes, but we'll see how I feel about it when the baby comes. I think I'll
dry and capsule it, unless needed more urgently for bleeding.

I've also heard that it is great for transitioning in menopause and I'm surprised it's not been mentioned here. Anyone heard of this?


----------



## MrsMoe (May 17, 2005)

I couldn't no. Interesting though!


----------



## sarathan (Jun 28, 2005)

No, I've never eaten it and I don't think I ever would! But I consider myself to be a fairly open-minded person so I'd be open to learning more about it.


----------



## ChelseaG (Oct 29, 2004)

I ate a small piece of mine about 4 days after my dd was born...I had read a lot about it on other threads on MDC - and my sister had bad pp bleeding and I wanted to avoid that and ppd as well. I thawed it out, cut off a chunk about the size of a large vitamin, and swallowed it with water. It didn't taste like anything at all, and I don't know of it helped or not, but I didn't have ppd and my lochia pretty much reduced to very light last-day-of-period style bleeding after only a week...
The rest of the placenta is still in my freezer, waiting to plant a tree in the spring...


----------



## pippet (Aug 14, 2004)

uh... no... I could never and wouldn't want to either for any reason. Unless someone wanted to pay me $50,000 to and then I'd really seriously consider it.

Otherwise, by the time it's out, it's done its job and I'm happy to retire it without further emotional or physical attachment - however the hospital desires to dispose of it. So wherever my 2 placentas landed after their inspection is fine with me... the only thing that came out of me that I cared about was the baby anyway







I had bleeding after my second and it stopped within an hour on its own... interesting theory though (just a personal blech for me).


----------



## willowsmom (Oct 28, 2004)

I voted yes. I haven't (Willow was a c-section and it may have helped a lot with healing)...but I absolutely would. In a heartbeat.


----------



## bird_verde (May 31, 2005)

I just don't think I could ever bring myself to do it.


----------



## Thomi'sMommy (Feb 11, 2004)

yes - we did a lotus birth but dd's cord fell off the next day, so we steamed it with lemongrass and ginger. dh and i each ate some, but we decided to then dehydrate it and grind it up to use in case of ppd and for any milestones dd might need some help getting past. so it's sitting in the freezer.


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

I read about doing it, and thoguht about it with #2... but I could barely look at it in the bowl, and just reading this thread makes me wanna uke

Judging by how I feel re: ppd, perhaps I should've.


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey, I'm sorry and welcome to you if I'm off-base but does anyone else wonder if the poster with one post, asking about somking it in a bong might be a .... troll?


----------



## ruby slippers (Aug 21, 2005)

Only if my life depended on it.


----------



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pam_and_Abigail*
Hey, I'm sorry and welcome to you if I'm off-base but does anyone else wonder if the poster with one post, asking about somking it in a bong might be a .... troll?


----------



## teachinmaof3 (Sep 15, 2003)

Planning on making some placenta essence.


----------



## WinterBaby (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pam_and_Abigail*
Hey, I'm sorry and welcome to you if I'm off-base but does anyone else wonder if the poster with one post, asking about somking it in a bong might be a .... troll?


Heck yeah, but my, was it funny. Even had my dh laughing. Funnier if she'd also said her partner said "Hey, I think I can make a bong outta that," <grin>


----------



## Mallory (Jan 2, 2002)

I think it was a troll to, but I also laughed :LOL

I would eat the placenta, especially if I start bleeding again. Dh is grossed out at the mention of it though.

I don't think anyone here is talking about their own placenta though, that was gone 20 or 40 or more years ago. The placenta that you birth is not your organ any more then any other part of the child that you birth. The placenta is an organ of the child, not the mother. The embryo grows the placenta not the mom.


----------



## dancindoula (Jun 20, 2005)

I was totally grossed out when I first learned of it some time ago. Now, having researched it a lot more, I plan to eat my dc's placenta (although I may have to overcome some serious contention from my dh! :LOL ). There was a really informative thread on another list recently - here is the link:

www.midwiferytoday.com/forums/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3655










Blessings,
Aron


----------



## Rach (Nov 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtnsunshinemama*
I've also heard that it is great for transitioning in menopause and I'm surprised it's not been mentioned here. Anyone heard of this?

I just asked my midwife about the placenta today.
She told me she had one client who at a birth with another midwife was advised to slice it thin, dehydrate it, crush it down to powder. Divide it in half. Use one half, by putting a pinch of it daily in water to drink. Save the other half in the freezer for use during menopause.
I'm shocked it would last that long, but *shrug* I think it'd be worth a shot!


----------



## BumbleBena (Mar 18, 2005)

I have to know. Does it have a *smell*?









I've seen pics of placentas, and I wondered just how you clean it? Just rinse it off in the sink?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I voted "no" because I didn't eat the placenta after any of my kids were born. I MIGHT consider it in the future, under certain conditions:

First of all, I would never cook it in my kosher pots or pans, or whirl it up in my kosher blender for smoothies! If I ate it at all, I would swallow a raw piece right after childbirth to prevent/treat hemoraging. I don't think I'd eat the whole thing- though maybe if somebody else could put it into capsules for me, I might do that.

I don't think I'd really "need it" though- I felt pretty good after my last birth, and didn't deal with depression until after AF returned.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BumbleBena*
I have to know. Does it have a *smell*?









I've seen pics of placentas, and I wondered just how you clean it? Just rinse it off in the sink?

it smells exactly the same as a newborn baby, before being washed. BUT, i've heard that it really stinks when you cook it or dehydrate it. I wouldn't know, I ate mine raw. I rinsed it under the tap, but only because my baby had passed meconium during her birth.


----------



## WinterBaby (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
I voted "no" because I didn't eat the placenta after any of my kids were born. I MIGHT consider it in the future, under certain conditions:

First of all, I would never cook it in my kosher pots or pans, or whirl it up in my kosher blender for smoothies! If I ate it at all, I would swallow a raw piece right after childbirth to prevent/treat hemoraging. I don't think I'd eat the whole thing- though maybe if somebody else could put it into capsules for me, I might do that.

I don't think I'd really "need it" though- I felt pretty good after my last birth, and didn't deal with depression until after AF returned.

Now I don't know a thing about staying kosher, but seriously.. placenta isn't kosher?


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

No, because my placenta ended up in the toilet.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WinterBaby*
Now I don't know a thing about staying kosher, but seriously.. placenta isn't kosher?

I've heard that it is kosher. Nothing dies, much less suffers as a result of how it was killed.


----------



## 1Plus2 (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy*
Not in this lifetime!!









:


----------



## Sasha_girl (Feb 19, 2003)

I never have, but I'll consider it for future deliveries. I'm on board intellectually but I've got a strong aversion to meat. I could look at a (cooked) hamburger and gag. I'm not sure how I'd handle a quivering slice of meat--even placenta--traveling towards my lips.


----------



## Panthira (Jun 13, 2005)

I read this post with my 13 yr old DD and we both started to laugh hysterically with tears running down our cheeks. I can't help it. Ewwww!


----------



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

Well, ds#2 was born a week ago and I did it. My best friend cut two pieces of it, (both about tip of the thumb size)and I swallowed them whole. She then started the placenta tincture and dh finished that up after she had left. So far, no hormonal upheaval, very minimal bleeding, and only one night of night sweats! (As opposed to after ds#1's birth where I had them for 2 weeks!)

I'm so glad I found out about this and was able to research the practice and apply it. My dad even asked me if I'd thought about doing it when he came to visit this past weekend. His words, "We have a lot to kearn from our animal brethern" (he's a black angus farmer).


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panthira*
I read this post with my 13 yr old DD and we both started to laugh hysterically with tears running down our cheeks. I can't help it. Ewwww!

So happy to hear that my life amuses you so







Oh, and welcome to mothering!!

Amy


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anguschick1*
Well, ds#2 was born a week ago and I did it. .

Congratulations on your new bundle!!!








So glad you're feeling good, too.


----------



## pycelan (Aug 14, 2005)

uke


----------



## melissa_honeybee (May 20, 2005)

I'm not sure if I would, maybe if I had heavy bleeding. I have to admit, I not quite comfortable with the thought.

I do want to bury it under a new tree in honor of the birth, though. Will a hospital let you have it? How do they store it for you to take home?


----------



## mamaboobaAES (Jan 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellyb*
Yk, I was thinking about it, and I really think Andrea Yates wouldn't have done what she did if she'd eaten her placentas...I really don't...
Anyway, if I had a midwife to prepare it, I probably would, as long as I couldn't taste it...

I have never heard of the eating the placenta - I guess I am naive, but I do know that Andrea Yates was on multiple psychiatric medications for years and progressed to a much worse state than what I would call "PPD.' Having become completely psychotic within three days of starting Zoloft myself for post partum anxiety, it saddens me to even think of what Andrea Yates must have been going through on all those mind altering medicines that were supposed to be helping her. I will have to look into this placenta thing more!

www.drugawareness.org
www.chaada.org
http://chaada.org/smf/index.php?topic=19.0
http://chaada.org/smf/index.php?topic=15.0
www.breggin.com
www.jamestorlakson.com
www.elizabethtorlakson.org


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

I did not eat the placenta because that was just a little beyond my comfort level. I thought about it, but I just couldn't do it.

We birthed in a hospital (I am high-risk), and we just asked if we could have the placenta. They gave it to us in a big plastic sealed tub. They didn't even look at us funny, but that may be because we gave birth in a very crunchy town (Boulder, CO).

DD was born in fall. The following spring we took the placenta (we kept it in the freezer) and planted it under a tree in a national forest. DH, DD and I had a quiet ceremony at the tree. We immediately noticed that DD seemed more grounded.

We will never be able to find the exact spot again, which is fine with us. We wanted to connect her with her native land and I think the way we did it was perfect for us.

Since my milk took so long to come in after DD was born, I might eat just a small piece of the placenta for our next child. Maybe.


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

I plan on eating it. Not that it sounds so appealing to me, but after dealing with PPD twice, I want to do whatever I can to avoid it and rebound as fast as possible. Last time I spent months on a drug that cost my family $250/month, so it is a frugal thing as well... I can think of much more fun things to spend that money on! I plan on hiding it in a smoothie with strawberries and guzzling through a straw. I also plan on making some essence out of the rest of it.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

I voted in this poll way back before birthing dd, as I was planning to eat the placenta. Just wanted to update to say that I did, I cut it into 1 inch cubes and made a few smoothies out of them with frozen mixed berries, some pomegranate juice and some vanilla smoothie mix from Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf. It was delicious and I could not taste the placenta at all. I think it really helped me with my mental state, especially as I was dealing with some pretty serious postpartum physical complications.


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

Eating the placenta sounded totally nasty to me at first, but I'm open to new things so I'd consider it.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I didn't eat it at my DS's birth, I didn't even get to see it before the MW took it away. I think if I get preg again I'll consider it. This is a very interesting thread, thanks for starting it!


----------



## buttons1721 (Oct 5, 2005)

I've been researching this for some time. the first time I'd heard about it was in Grey Forest Walt's birth story, and I thought it was just some 'flower child' back to nature kind of thing.

But the more I read about it, the more I'd try some after the birth. From what I've read, I'd only need to eat a small amount (dime size) uncooked to gain the benefits. I'd also read that it was even better to hold it under your tongue for a little bit before swallowing.

Its suppose to help pp bleeding & depression, so I'm going to definitely try it.


----------



## Kimmie213 (Feb 17, 2006)

When I first stumbled across this thread my first thought was ew. But after reading for just a few minutes I was already convinced that I would Definitly do this.
I sent my husband a message telling him about this and his response was "awesome". I'm so glad I have an open and supportive husband.








Good thing I found this before the birth, I'm due any day now.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buttons1721*
I've been researching this for some time. the first time I'd heard about it was in Grey Forest Walt's birth story, and I thought it was just some 'flower child' back to nature kind of thing.

But the more I read about it, the more I'd try some after the birth. From what I've read, I'd only need to eat a small amount (dime size) uncooked to gain the benefits. I'd also read that it was even better to hold it under your tongue for a little bit before swallowing.

Its suppose to help pp bleeding & depression, so I'm going to definitely try it.

Cool! I definately recommend dehydrating and capsulizing what's left over. It is a great thing to have around for if the blues start creeping in later. I always noticed when I didn't take it. You can just keep the caps in a paper bag in the fridge.


----------



## tingras (Dec 22, 2005)

I consider myself a pretty knowledgable person, and I run in some pretty crunchy circles, but I have NEVER heard of this! Pretty fascinating. I've gotten to wondering though, WHAT exactly in the placenta would stop someone from hemmoraging or help with PPD? Is there info anywhere on what nutrients and hormones are present in a placenta that might make a difference. I'm not opposed to anecdotal evidence, but is this ALL based on literally (mid)wives tales?

Also, I can't imagine cooking the placenta would have the same effect as eating it raw or encapsulating it--wouldn't that just kill most of the benefits (except maybe vitamins and iron)?

I can get the whole "this is what animals do" argument, but animals don't have other people/creatures to get them food postpartum--afterbirth is all they have available to them. But, if farmers have observed a difference firsthand over time--that's pretty interesting.

All in all, I think I'd rather stick with homeopathy and such for ppd...but in an emergency--who knows?


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

I would have said no way a few years ago, but now I would definitely do it. As far as I can tell, it won't hurt and it probably is beneficial. I'm not sure how I'd break the news to dh and my midwife though!

Here is an interesting account by a woman who decided to eat the placenta from her second child's birth:

http://www.birthrites.org/placent.html


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

I would, as long as it's mixed up in something, like a smoothie. It seems like the texture wouldn't be good, so as long as it's well-hidden. From what I've read about the benefits, it seems worth the effort.


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

Nope. While I'm open to hearing new things and trying them out I know myself well enough that I wouldn't eat my placenta. I wish I had the mind to save DD's placenta so we could have buried it in the garden with a plant over it but a lot happened during her birth and I forgot to ask for it.


----------



## SoonerBornBoys (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh..No...It makes me weak at the stomach to think of it!


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I voted yes. If you would have asked me a few years ago the answer would have been NO. I have already asked my mom to make a fruit smoothie with some of my placenta in it and she has agreed. I would also with out hesitation eat some if I started to bleed to much.


----------



## sprout 1 (Oct 18, 2003)

If I feel like I need to (bleeding, etc.) I will swallow a whole piece raw... but I really feel like it's not mine to take and stir-fry or whatever. I want to respect it as a part of my child, and that's why we made prints of it and buried it for ds1 and will probably do about the same for ds2. Might have a chunk or two missing, but I'll do what I have to if I think it will help (I don't eat meat so it might be a battle of will)









I bled for 4 months with ds before having to go on a short term of hormones (alternative to D&C) and I also had terrible ppd and it took 5 days for my milk to come in. So like I said, I'll do it if I feel I need to at the time.

um... ot but even after 3 pages of reading, I'm still kinda insulted by ms.doula's comment... like, what, this gross behavior is ok for uncivilized people in "other countries" but just shocking to think it's actually happening here- in AMERICA?!? How insensitive can you be?


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

We will be burying the majority of it. I only plan on consuming a small amount.

I didn't even read her comment, thankgoodness.


----------



## ma_purdy (Jun 7, 2008)

I was in a very precarious place in life with my 1st child. My mother sliced thinkly and dehydrated my placenta. we then ground it in a special use coffee grinder and put it in capsules so that I could eat it. I know it made a difference in evening out my emotions and replenishing lost nutrients. I wish I could find some research to confirm this. I only know what I feel. i also know of a recent incident where a friend was hemmorhaging quite badly. Pitocin and methergyn were having no effect. Under instruction of the midwife, her mother and father made a drink by putting pieces of placenta along with an assortment of fresh vegetables through their champion juicer. They strained the drink and gave it to her. She drank it down, (because it was so good) and asked for seconds. The bleeding slowed and then stopped almost immediately.
When I think about it I am initially grossed out. When I think deeper I remember that most mammals, even herbivores, eat their placenta. And, as has been said, it is the only organ meat htat can be consumed without something having to give it's life.
Hmmm. A lot to think about.


----------



## newmama8824 (Jul 8, 2007)

I wish I would have.

I wanted to but ended up not wanting to bother with it. I will with the next baby, for sure.


----------



## Ladybyrd (Sep 18, 2007)

Yuck. No.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
Not in this lifetime!!









:

-Caitrin


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

My advice to everyone who is pregnant to at least get it dried and encapsulated. You never know what you would do if you were in the depths of despair. I would have eaten it raw with two of my babies to prevent what we all went through. It was far more horrible than my societal hang ups about my placenta.

The worst that could happen is that you would have wasted a little money having someone do it for you(shoot, save it in the freezer for when you go through menopause for that matter, you'll thank yourself later).


----------



## trancechylde (Apr 14, 2008)

I voted no.

I just don't think I could. I don't really see any REASON for it..it would COMPLETELY freak my DH out too lol.
I have no objection and it doesn't "gross me out" to hear of other people doing it.

Quote:

I haven't, but I have read lots about it and am planning to for this birth. Most mammals do after giving birth and I'm pretty sure there is a reason for this.
Isn't the reason animals do it in the wild to clean up the "evidence" of the birth from predators, thus protecting their babies?
And like a pp said, animals eat their own vomit and poop too









Not to discredit the practice at all, just saying for ME that this is not a valid enough reason.

Am pretty amazed and impressed that so many of you Mama's have though


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

I would, and probably will with future placentas. I just don't like to think about it!


----------



## willthiswork (Mar 29, 2007)

After reading all this post and the one I posted in a few weeks ago, I am seriously in two minds about it all! My first reaction was Ewwwwwwwww! But having read all the other posts it seems like a good idea. The thing is, it also still seems gross and I wouldn't know how to even ask about it.

I'm not even pregnant (well, I'll find out on Thursday if the IVF worked) but I have suffered/am suffering from mild depression so am scared of PPD and also when my mother had my twin and I, she had really bad Haemorrhaging a few days after coming home from the hospital so it makes me wonder if the benefits outweigh the embarrassment and ookiness?


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I swear it is not at all gross in the capsules. It is just like taking any other vitamin.


----------



## willthiswork (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoo* 
I swear it is not at all gross in the capsules. It is just like taking any other vitamin.

How do you do that? It sounds complicated!


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

I don't think it's gross, but I'm not interested enough to put forth the effort of explaining the concept to my OB.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willthiswork* 
How do you do that? It sounds complicated!


My placenta was given to a lady in my town that dried it, and put it in capsules for me then she even brought it to my house. I think it was 50 or 75 dollars. Totally worth every penny.

If you are interested call around to the local mw's and see if they know of anyone who does it in your area. Or you can check this site out:

www.placentabenefits.info


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

doesn't it lose a lot of it's nutrients being dried like that? I don't know. I just don't know if I believe the hype.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Welll...to you take any other supplements that come from a plant or something that are dried?

It is not as potent probably as it would be eating it fresh, but go to the link I put up and actually read about it.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Im planning on it - smoothie style lol


----------



## bvnms (Apr 29, 2008)

I voted no, but after reading some replies, I would if it was in some kind of capsule form. I was watching homebirths on youtube (my niece and oldest daughter were with me) and we saw one where the mom was getting ready to eat a piece and I just couldn't watch it. Normally I have a very strong stomach and I could but it hit me right then that I just couldn't watch that. You all should see some of the looks I get around here just from saying that I wanted to plant a tree on top of this baby's placenta. I told my sister I so wish I had done that with Melody's. These people in my house would probably faint if I actually ate it.

I forgot...I never had any PPD and my milk came in fine. I didn't even know it helped with things like that.


----------



## fireweed (Nov 27, 2007)

I cut it up into bite sized pieces, froze them and put one in my smoothie every morning. It lasted me 6 weeks, and have to say, I felt great post-partum. My hormones were at a totally even keel.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Now that I've actually had a homebirth I figured I'd post as to what I actually did with my placenta. I have no idea where my original post is in this long thread.

I dehydrated my placenta and ground it up. I put some of the ground up placenta in a smoothie. It was kind of gritty and gross. Some of it I encapsulated and took in capsule form.

I'm not that squeemish but I thought that it would be easier for my dh to understand if I encapsulated it. He said later he didn't care as long as he didn't have to eat it. I think if I were to do it again I would have just cooked it up in a lasagna or something. It was way too much work for a post-partum mom to be undertaking.

If I bled too much I was fully prepared to eat some of it raw. It doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## SheepNumber97245 (Apr 20, 2007)

How exactly does eating the placenta help PPD?


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

If you follow the link provided above to placenta benefits there is a page of articles that explains alot.

There is also a thread in PPD about eating the placenta. It got really heated so I hope its still there. It was full of tons of info.


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

I put no, but I think it's pretty cool, and really helpful for some women. I prefer to donate ours (for the stem cells).


----------

